# Interesting Chart II



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Can you translate for those of us graphically challenged...?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

China is no longer buying Foreign Exchange reserves and is moving it probably to commodities?


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

China's reserves have been the only engine of economic growth. That is on a global scale. 

You can see that China's reserves have declined drastically over the past few years. 

Which in turn, means that regardless of what mainstream media is saying, we are not recovering. 

We are in fact, below the surface getting closer to a complete global collaspe. 

In the US, our perceived recovery from '07/'08 is directed from the housing market improving. However, Obama did nothing but create another housing bubble through the HUD programs. 

It will pop in short time. Add that with China reserves not there to engine us through a bubble popping and SHIT IS ABOUT 18 MONTHS FROM HITTING THE FAN.


This is my opinion of course!


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Deleverage while you can! Make a plan on living off half of what you make now. If you're one of the lucky ones. 

Put yourself in a equity position instead of a leveraged position. Grow a garden, get a hunting license and go fill your freezer with meat and stock up on goods. 

Goods like Toilet paper, toothepaste, personal hygiene and anthing else that will be hard to get. 

The further you're ahead of the game, the better chance you'll survive through it.


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh, if your close to your family, have a plan to bunk up together. This is the first step to surviving. One house, two families. You'll need each other.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

How true. The callapse id coming. I estimate middle 2013


----------



## techrun (Nov 7, 2012)

ComputerGuy said:


> How true. The callapse id coming. I estimate middle 2013


The one thing that could possible delay it is oil production in the US. If you study it, we can produce our own oil for about $85-90 a barrell.

The technology hasn't been available and foreign oil has traditionally been too cheap for us to develope this technology.

This is no longer true. We are on the verge of a oil boom nation wide. If so, it'll save our butts!

Unless the current Administration regulates it to where it's no longer cost effective.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Do you know the date of that chart? I found this story:

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/bizchina/2012-10/15/content_15817806.htm

The People's Bank of China said in a statement that the country's foreign exchange reserves, the world's largest stockpile, rose to $3.29 trillion at the end of September from $3.24 trillion at the end of June.


----------

